# What are you listening to in 2023?



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Sawfish (Jan 3, 2023)

Santana is one of the most idiosyncratic and extravagant guitar stylists of all time.

Very easy to recognize.

See if you think this guy, Marc Ribot, was influenced by him:


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## timoc (Jan 4, 2023)

Will this do, Pinky?  ​​Ain't Misbehavin' - Sarah Vaughan​


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 4, 2023)

Having grown up in South Philly I lived in the same neighborhood as Fabian, Frankie Avalon, and Bobby Rydell. Bobby married my sister's friend Camille. They got the nickname of"The Golden Boys of Bandstand" I still listen to them sing songs from the past.


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 4, 2023)

If you've got kids, does this one really get to you?


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## timoc (Jan 4, 2023)

Vikki Carr Sings "Memory" - Rare Live Performance​


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## palides2021 (Jan 4, 2023)

Jackie23 said:


>


I couldn't help noticing the photo on that album! The two men on the ends didn't have a seat to sit on. Looks odd.


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 4, 2023)

MarkinPhx said:


>


This is good. KInda Buddy Holly, huh?


----------



## Sawfish (Jan 4, 2023)

MarkinPhx said:


>


Being in Phoenix, did you ever hear The Gin Blossoms, back in grunge days?

For whatever reason, the pop stuff that appealed as I went thru life was the SF/LA sounds in the 60s; the sorta western rock (Eagles-ish stuff); some new wave (Blondie, Talking Heads); and, by god, most of grunge.

Mostly has been 40s-70s jazz since then.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2023)

Sawfish said:


> Being in Phoenix, did you ever hear The Gin Blossoms, back in grunge days?
> 
> For whatever reason, the pop stuff that appealed as I went thru life was the SF/LA sounds in the 60s; the sorta western rock (Eagles-ish stuff); some new wave (Blondie, Talking Heads); and, by god, most of grunge.
> 
> Mostly has been 40s-70s jazz since then.


I really liked the Gin Blossoms, back in the day .. especially "Till I Hear It From You".


----------



## OldFeller (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 4, 2023)

Sawfish said:


> Being in Phoenix, did you ever hear The Gin Blossoms, back in grunge days?
> 
> For whatever reason, the pop stuff that appealed as I went thru life was the SF/LA sounds in the 60s; the sorta western rock (Eagles-ish stuff); some new wave (Blondie, Talking Heads); and, by god, most of grunge.
> 
> Mostly has been 40s-70s jazz since then.


Yup, I saw the Gin Blossoms a few times at a club in Tempe before they made it big. They were very polished even then.  I am a sucker for the power pop sound. One a different note, Talking Heads one of my all time favorite bands.


----------



## OldFeller (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Sawfish (Jan 4, 2023)

Pinky said:


> I really liked the Gin Blossoms, back in the day .. especially "Till I Hear It From You".


I'm not that familiar at that depth, but gosh, Jealously, Found Out About You, and Follow You Down are really, really good. 

I will look up Till I hear From You.

Thanks!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2023)

@Sawfish


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Sawfish (Jan 4, 2023)

Pinky said:


> @Sawfish


A vastly underappreciated band.


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## TeeJay (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## TeeJay (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2023)

R.I.P. Queen of Soul


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## TeeJay (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Sawfish (Jan 4, 2023)

Do people here like Steely Dan? I can assure you that their stuff that references, or is influenced by, LA in the 70s/80s was dead on the money.

It was that same feeling as in Babylon Sisters.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## OldFeller (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2023)

I sing this every day to my daughter because it's how I feel about her. As a matter of fact when she called me today I sang it to hr,


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 5, 2023)

Jackie23 said:


>


Joan's voice is pleasant and her version is ok, but, I still prefer Dylan's.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 5, 2023)

If heaven was a town it would be my town
On a summer day in 1985
And everything i wanted was out there waitin
And everyone i loved was still alive

 That speaks volumes to me.


----------



## OldFeller (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2023)

Credit and thanks to @Lara.  Best to watch in Full Screen mode, icon on bottom right of video, press Esc to get back to smaller size.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jan 6, 2023)

This one's for any 'Deadheads' out there. 
We knew Jerry was a good picker and this pairing was meant to be.


----------



## Lilac (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## OldFeller (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## OldFeller (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## OldFeller (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## SierraBlanca (Jan 6, 2023)

Hans Zimmer @ 6 minute mark?  Can you guess what movie score?


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jan 6, 2023)

Old traditional Irish song about a Highwayman and his troubles.
Performed by many, but this is now my favorite.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## kburra (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## SeniorBen (Jan 7, 2023)

Everybody get up and dance!


----------



## perChance (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Bretrick (Jan 7, 2023)

Johnny Cash - The Chicken in Black​


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Jan 7, 2023)

​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## OldFeller (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## OldFeller (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 7, 2023)

Well, found a no ad YouTube viewer/downloader and a player.

Meatloaf, Styx, Police, Cars, ELO, The Who, The Guess Who, America, Sweet and more adding to it.

The great thing is I can play my fake slots and listen to favorite music. No Interuptions......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Jan 7, 2023)

These might be the people Eric Cartman warned you about...


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## OldFeller (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## OldFeller (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2023)

*I spent a lot of time listening to music. When I was 12yrs old I started going to dances Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights. I had a boyfriend and he only liked to dance to slow songs. However, This was his favorite song.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## Tish (Monday at 1:26 PM)




----------



## Nemo2 (Monday at 4:03 PM)




----------



## Nemo2 (Monday at 4:05 PM)




----------



## hollydolly (Tuesday at 6:51 AM)




----------



## Jackie23 (Tuesday at 7:49 AM)




----------



## Nemo2 (Tuesday at 1:44 PM)




----------



## -Oy- (Tuesday at 1:58 PM)




----------



## Furryanimal (Wednesday at 1:02 AM)




----------



## Devi (Wednesday at 2:13 AM)

Absolutely love this one: Jeff Healey Band's Angel Eyes


----------



## Feelslikefar (Wednesday at 3:22 AM)




----------



## David777 (Wednesday at 5:18 AM)

Classic Rock still, now and forever.  Never listen to new music.  Don't even know beyond vague news headlines, who most apparently now well known music celebrities are of last 2 decades.


----------



## Tish (Wednesday at 2:15 PM)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Wednesday at 2:26 PM)

Our generation was lucky enough to have 3 major guitar guys come from the same rock band.
'The Yardbirds' gave us Jeff Beck, Eric Clapton and Jimmy Page.
A little Jeff Beck.


----------



## hollydolly (Wednesday at 2:27 PM)




----------



## Pinky (Wednesday at 2:33 PM)




----------



## Pinky (Wednesday at 2:36 PM)




----------



## Pinky (Wednesday at 2:48 PM)




----------



## Pinky (Wednesday at 2:54 PM)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Wednesday at 3:45 PM)

RIP


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Wednesday at 3:48 PM)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Wednesday at 3:51 PM)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Wednesday at 3:55 PM)

Been away for a few days, used the time to think.
Listened to lots of songs I like and wanted to share.
This one ended Breaking Bad, best series I ever committed to watching.​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Wednesday at 5:21 PM)




----------



## hollydolly (Wednesday at 5:40 PM)

One of the first singles I ever owned...  R.I.P


----------



## Sassycakes (Wednesday at 6:32 PM)




----------



## Furryanimal (Wednesday at 11:33 PM)




----------



## Tish (Wednesday at 11:39 PM)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Thursday at 4:09 AM)

At the risk of being different, I’m listening to this -






If you risk listening to it, maybe you’ll enjoy it too but no guarantees. Results do vary.


​


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Thursday at 4:18 AM)

This too!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Thursday at 4:21 AM)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Thursday at 4:24 AM)




----------



## charry (Thursday at 8:30 AM)




----------



## charry (Thursday at 8:31 AM)

Farrah Nuff said:


> At the risk of being different, I’m listening to this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant !


----------



## charry (Thursday at 8:37 AM)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Thursday at 8:40 AM)

charry said:


>


Love those guys, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Furryanimal (Thursday at 11:35 AM)




----------



## Sassycakes (Thursday at 11:38 AM)

Oh, the memories this song brings back to me. I WAS 15 YRS old and my friend invited me to go to Bristol with her and her friends, That was the day I met my husband. Oh, the memories,


----------



## Furryanimal (Thursday at 11:46 AM)




----------



## -Oy- (Thursday at 11:58 AM)




----------



## Tish (Thursday at 1:06 PM)




----------



## -Oy- (Thursday at 1:26 PM)




----------



## IKE (Thursday at 1:55 PM)

How about a little CCR ?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Thursday at 4:51 PM)




----------



## OldFeller (Thursday at 5:56 PM)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Thursday at 10:04 PM)




----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 2:45 AM)




----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 3:37 AM)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Friday at 7:59 AM)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Friday at 8:20 AM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Friday at 8:31 AM)




----------



## Tish (Friday at 1:01 PM)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Friday at 5:22 PM)

Sad news again. RIP Robbie Bachman.


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:25 PM)

MarkinPhx said:


> Sad news again. RIP Randy Bachman.


NO..it's _Robbie_ Bachman... only 69... R.I.P


----------



## MarkinPhx (Friday at 5:29 PM)

hollydolly said:


> NO..it's _Robbie_ Bachman... only 69... R.I.P


Corrected. Thank you. So young


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Friday at 8:26 PM)

MarkinPhx said:


> Corrected. Thank you. So young


Eh, he wasn’t gonna complain, poor guy’s dead.
One less thing he’s gotta do now.


----------



## Furryanimal (Friday at 8:46 PM)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Friday at 9:31 PM)

MarkinPhx said:


> Sad news again. RIP Robbie Bachman.


Rest peacefully Robbie, thanks for your music and memories.  You will be missed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Friday at 9:38 PM)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Yesterday at 7:39 AM)




----------



## charry (Yesterday at 9:02 AM)




----------



## charry (Yesterday at 9:05 AM)




----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 1:30 PM)




----------



## -Oy- (Yesterday at 2:37 PM)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Yesterday at 4:23 PM)

One of my favorites by Jeff Beck of a Willie Dixon song, 1968, with a very young vocalist Rod Steward.


----------



## Pinky (Yesterday at 5:39 PM)




----------



## Pinky (Yesterday at 5:47 PM)




----------



## OldFeller (Yesterday at 6:06 PM)




----------



## Bretrick (Yesterday at 6:11 PM)

Air Supply - All Out Of Love​


----------



## IKE (Yesterday at 6:43 PM)

This is one of a few songs that makes me remember things and puts me in a 'mood' so I don't listen to it often.


----------



## Tish (Today at 12:10 AM)




----------

